# No more muddy yard !



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Well, we finally decided to just suck it up and redo the back yard with woodchips.
So far so good, the yard is clean, smells great, it's easy to clean up after her and best of all no more tracking mud into the house !


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice solution! Looks so neat and clean


----------



## BAN-ONE (Feb 26, 2013)

Now that's going to the extreme. Nice!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm thinking about it too. How much was it for you to do this? 

We have a HUGE yard... and it won't be cheap, probably.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Did you put anything down first or just put the chips over the ground? How deep is it?

I've used wood chips for small runs in my yard and they always get pushed to the side after a bit and it's muddy again; especially in the areas where they enter.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice! I am attempting to grow grass right now. >.<


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Mrs.K said:


> I'm thinking about it too. How much was it for you to do this?
> 
> We have a HUGE yard... and it won't be cheap, probably.


It cost us $430 to do the yard but it's also at least 4inches deep all over.
That price included the delivery from the next town over.


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

gsdraven said:


> Did you put anything down first or just put the chips over the ground? How deep is it?
> 
> I've used wood chips for small runs in my yard and they always get pushed to the side after a bit and it's muddy again; especially in the areas where they enter.


With the exception of a few patches, there was nothing growing....it was all dirt and dead grass.
We didn't put anything down over it because it's about 4 inches deep all over so they said that should stop the tiny bit of grass we had lol.

We did put it a bit thicker along the fence where she runs back and forth and so far it hasn't gone anywhere.
I do expect we'll have to bring in some new stuff every so often though.
But I have to say picking up the poo is sooooo easy with this !


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

JackandMattie said:


> Nice solution! Looks so neat and clean


Thanks, I also have a home daycare so I needed it to be cleaner than the mud pit I had lol
(Just though I would add that the dog is not part of the daycare though,she's never in contact with my daycare children.)


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice! No weeds or grass to mow either.


----------

